# Buenos Aires street level (people and details) Vol.2



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow! se parece un poco a Madrid....


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Wow! se parece un poco a Madrid....


Es que Buenos Aires no tiene nada que envidiarle a Madrid. Yo diría que al contrario.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

BTW, I love that city. Its my favourite in the whole world ('til now)


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

alejoaoa said:


> Es que Buenos Aires no tiene nada que envidiarle a Madrid. Yo diría que al contrario.


:crazy:

Quién dijo nada de eso? :lol: Aparte, esa es tu opinión, no des por hecho que es asi.... :nuts:

Madre mia, si buscas bronca no te voy a seguir....  

PD: :crazy:


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

BA..Preciosa!!!algun dia quisiera visitar!!!Definitivamente una de las mejores Ciudades de America!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

one of the most beautiful cities in the world and I'd like to visit one day but it is too far away from me


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> :crazy:
> 
> Quién dijo nada de eso? :lol: Aparte, esa es tu opinión, no des por hecho que es asi.... :nuts:
> 
> ...


No, creeme que no busco bronca. Madrid me encanta tambien. Solo que, no se...al leer tu comentario pensé que querías decir que Madrid era mejor. Perdona si esa no era tu intencion.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome city. Mostly looks very European. I hope I will visit someday. Hey, could somebody invent teleport at last !?


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

alejoaoa said:


> No, creeme que no busco bronca. Madrid me encanta tambien. Solo que, no se...al leer tu comentario pensé que querías decir que Madrid era mejor. Perdona si esa no era tu intencion.


Pues NO era mi intención....


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Alexriga said:


> Mostly looks very European. I hope I will visit someday.


If you do, neither write nor tell any Argentian down there anything in the likes of your first quoted sentence, unless you prefer irritating her/him....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Would an Argentinian be irritated by someone saying BA looks European? It is kind of hard to avoid noticing that it does!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Buenos Aires from my opinion looks european and especially like France or Belgium. The buildings example: only the floors of those buildings (8 or 9 floors and more) indicate that we are in Argentina...


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Taller said:


> ^^ Would an Argentinian be irritated by someone saying BA looks European? It is kind of hard to avoid noticing that it does!


well, actually...

1 - why make such comparassions?

2 - what is european? BA doesnt look a german city. Buenos Aires doesnt looks like Lisbon nor Athens. Doesnt looks like Rome. Nor Moscow.

3 - Buenos Aires is larger than ANY european city (I think)

4 - would you enjoy if anytime someone showed Toronto, someone said "wow, it looks like an american city!"???


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Phoneboxes are the same as here in Spain (of course, it is the same company : TELEFÓNICA) 

I love BA! Gracias por compartir las fotos


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

AcesHigh said:


> well, actually...
> 
> 1 - why make such comparassions?
> 
> ...


Actually, BA is the result of european immigration,not american nor asiatic


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> well, actually...
> 
> 1 - why make such comparassions?
> 
> ...


People do it all the time, and who would care? We are part of North America, the same way Brazil is part of South America. But really, a person would have to be pretty unimaginative and unobservant not to notice the building styles of much of old BA are _very_ much in the European style. In fact many people, my self included, would say that BA is by far the most European looking city in the new world. That is not an insult to them, it is the simple truth.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Taller said:


> People do it all the time, and who would care? We are part of North America, the same way Brazil is part of South America. But really, a person would have to be pretty unimaginative and unobservant not to notice the building styles of much of old BA are _very_ much in the European style. In fact many people, my self included, would say that BA is by far the most European looking city in the new world. That is not an insult to them, it is the simple truth.


the problem is to define what is european architecture. It is as if only parisian architecture was "european". Then we would also consider german Fachwerk or bavarian as the "other european style".

Spanish and Portuguese colonial architecture are also european.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

AcesHigh said:


> 3 - Buenos Aires is larger than ANY european city (I think)


London: 14,000.000
Paris: 12,000.000
Moscow: 18,000.000
Istanbul: 12,000.000

BA isnt very like to any european city.... but is a little bit like because is very modern, etc.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> the problem is to define what is european architecture. It is as if only parisian architecture was "european". Then we would also consider german Fachwerk or bavarian as the "other european style".
> 
> Spanish and Portuguese colonial architecture are also european.


I have studied architecture, AcesHigh, and I have absolutely no difficulty recognizing European style architecture. None in the slightest. You seem to want to categorize "European" architecture as being from one country only, and we know that is not the case.


----------



## Tattanka (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, I´m argentinean and I´ve never heard any other argentinean complain about BA being compared to a european city. As somebody have already said. Argentina is a country of inmigration, mostly european. Between Spanish and Italian descendants they represent 80% of the population. There r also smaller communities like French, German and English. I couldnt imagine how can somebody get mad about it. It´s simply natural. If the inmigration was of european origin it is natural that they build the cities as european ones.


----------



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

Taller said:


> ^^ Would an Argentinian be irritated by someone saying BA looks European? It is kind of hard to avoid noticing that it does!


Not an Argentinian, no.

But the rest of Latinamericans, would take offense. It's a touchy subject for our neighbors.


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

I really enjoy looking at the pics of this great city... kay:


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

meopongo said:


> Hey, I´m argentinean and I´ve never heard any other argentinean complain about BA being compared to a european city. As somebody have already said. Argentina is a country of inmigration, mostly european. Between Spanish and Italian descendants they represent 80% of the population. There r also smaller communities like French, German and English. I couldnt imagine how can somebody get mad about it. It´s simply natural. If the inmigration was of european origin it is natural that they build the cities as european ones.


Exactly. 
Duh, settled by Europeans, looks European.
Gee, amazing. What an incredible coincidence! 
Admit and be proud of your roots people.


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

BA is very European, and when we say this we refer to the architecture, which has general stylistic appearances and designs that resemble European Architecture

the old historic BA looks very European is awesome...
I dont see it as nothing bad...is actually pretty beautifull too!
it tells the history of Argentina

and yes, they are a lot of Latinamericans that hate the fact that argentina has a lot of EURO influence but i see it as great!

am from the D.R and i see argentina as something beautiful "Euro" oriented, but no reason to hate on that either!


----------



## mulieris (Dec 1, 2007)

The most beutiful of South America.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Ok, let me put this straight, I don't know where the hell is the guy who said an Argentine (which by the way is the correct adjective of nationality) would feel offended if someone said that BA looks European. In fact he or she would feel proud!!

We are PROUD of our roots, ok? And we don't care if our neighbours get mad at us when soemone makes that comparison. Because it's just the way it is. And not only BA, many Argentine cities have got a lot of European influence in their architecture, because we, ARGENTINES, descend from Europeans. As someone said, 80% of our population comes from Spain, Italy, France, Germany, England and other European countries.

I repeat, we are PROUD of being Argentines, and we are PROUD of having such a city as BA, with it's magnificence and cosmopolitan life. So when someone compares Argentina with Europe it's because that's where we come from. Many people believe we are even arrogant for feeling proud about it. Honestly? I don't give a s*hit about that opinion :hahaha:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

DrT said:


> Exactly.
> Duh, settled by Europeans, looks European.
> Gee, amazing. What an incredible coincidence!
> Admit and be proud of your roots people.


I'm of European descent, and yet, I'm not proud,

How can I be proud of the ancestry never chose?

You have to be proud of your own achievements in life.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

You are not proud of your ancestry, you are proud of what you are, and what you are is the result of your descent, so if you are proud of yourself, then you are proud of your ancestry  lol, I don't know if I made my point clear :hahaha:


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

True^^

well the point here is that BA is still a very beautiful city, and thats what we should care bout!


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Gee people this discussion is going a bit too off the topic. This was simply to show how amazing Buenos Aires is. I know there a LOT of brazilians that do feel quite jealous of the european look and feel of Buenos Aires. That's just the way it is...Brazil was colonised by Portuguese, Spanish, Japanese, Polish, Germans, Africans, etc, and go to the historic towns of Brazil and you'll feel like you are in Portugal. This is all over in Latin America! Argentina is different bc it was one of the richest countries around 1900, which allowed it to develop and build those beatiful towns.
It's just a different part of South America. That's why brazilians love to go there, to have that european, cosmopolitan feel of BA, whereas argentinians love to go to Brazil for the amazing beaches and laid back life style we have!
By the way, congratulations for the photos!!! BA is definately one of the coolest cities on the planet!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Taller said:


> ^^ Would an Argentinian be irritated by someone saying BA looks European? It is kind of hard to avoid noticing that it does!


of course not! ^^ :lol: they think the same about BA.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm truly amazed with this pics, Buenos Aires is by far the best city in latin america and one of the best cities in America, very very elegant and beautiful, it has great european and modern contrasts and really beautiful girls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

meopongo said:


> Hey, I´m argentinean and I´ve never heard any other argentinean complain about BA being compared to a european city. As somebody have already said. Argentina is a country of inmigration, mostly european. Between Spanish and Italian descendants they represent 80% of the population. There r also smaller communities like French, German and English. I couldnt imagine how can somebody get mad about it. *It´s simply natural. If the inmigration was of european origin it is natural that they build the cities as european ones.*


Exactly, that's why I mean  Thank you!


----------



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

And of course many buildings were designed by european architects, so of course they're going to look similar. 

It's people who studied architecture in Europe, found a lot of work in Buenos Aires at the time, and then decided to stay.


----------



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

Pavlemadrid said:


> London: 14,000.000
> Paris: 12,000.000
> Moscow: 18,000.000
> Istanbul: 12,000.000
> ...


creo que has sacado la información de una fuente erronea, te dejo algunos links es solo cuestión de navegar un poco y encontrarás varios más


http://www.megacities.uni-koeln.de/...gacities.uni-koeln.de/documentation/start.htm

http://www.citypopulation.de/World.html


Name English Name Country Population Remarks 
1 Tōkyō Tokyo Japan 33,600,000 incl. Yokohama, Kawasaki, Saitama 
2 Seoul (Sŏul) Seoul South Korea 23,400,000 incl. Bucheon, Goyang, Incheon, Seongnam, Suweon 
3 Ciudad de México Mexico City Mexico 22,400,000 incl. Nezahualcóyotl, Ecatepec, Naucalpan 
4 New York New York USA 21,900,000 incl. Newark, Paterson 
5 Mumbai Bombay India 21,600,000 incl. Bhiwandi, Kalyan, Thane, Ulhasnagar 
6 Delhi Delhi India 21,500,000 incl. Faridabad, Ghaziabad 
7 São Paulo Sao Paulo Brazil 20,600,000 incl. Guarulhos 
8 Los Angeles Los Angeles USA 18,000,000 incl. Riverside, Anaheim 
9 Shanghai Shanghai China 17,500,000 
10 Ōsaka Osaka Japan 16,700,000 incl. Kobe, Kyoto 
11 Al-Qāhirah Cairo Egypt 16,100,000 incl. Al-Jizah, Shubra al-Khaymah 
12 Kolkata Calcutta India 15,700,000 incl. Haora 
13 Manila Manila Philippines 15,600,000 incl. Kalookan, Quezon City 
14 Jakarta Jakarta Indonesia 15,100,000 incl. Bekasi, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang 
15 Karāchi Karachi Pakistan 15,100,000 
16 Guangzhou Canton China 14,700,000 incl. Foshan 
17 Buenos Aires Buenos Aires Argentina 13,600,000 incl. San Justo, La Plata 
18 Moskva Moscow Russia 13,500,000 


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Áreas_metropolitanas_por_población_estimada_en_2005

Lugar Nombre del área metropolitana País Población estimada (2005) 
1 Área metropolitana de Tokio Japón 32.450.000(1) 
2 Seúl - Anyang - Bucheon - Inchon - Pocheon - Seongnam - Suwon Corea del Sur 20.550.000(1) 
3 Zona Metropolitana de la Ciudad de México México 20.450.000(1) 
4 Área metropolitana de Nueva York Estados Unidos 19.750.000(1) 
5 Bombay - Kalyan - Navi Mumbai - Thane - Ulhasnagar India 19.200.000(1) 
6 Yakarta - Bekasi - Bogor - Depok - Tangerang Indonesia 18.900.000(1) 
7 Región Metropolitana de São Paulo Brasil 18.850.000(1) 
8 Delhi - Faridabad - Ghaziabad - Gurgaon - Nueva Delhi India 18.600.000(1) 
9 Osaka - Kobe - Kyoto Japón 17.375.000(1) 
10 Shanghai China 16.650.000(1) 
11 Gran Manila Filipinas 16.300.000(1) 
12 Hong Kong - Shenzhen Hong Kong
China 15.800.000(1) 
13 Área Metropolitana de Los Ángeles Estados Unidos 15.250.000(1) 
14 Calcuta - Bhatpara - Chunchura - Haora India 15.100.000(1) 
15 Moscú - Khimki - Liubertsy - Mytishchi Rusia 15.000.000(1) 
16 El Cairo - Giza Egipto 14.450.000(1) 
17 Gran Buenos Aires Argentina 13.170.000(1) 
18 Área metropolitana de Londres Reino Unido 12.875.000(1) 
19 Pekín China 12.500.000(1) 
20 Región Metropolitana de Río de Janeiro Brasil 12.150.000 
21 Dhaka Bangladesh 12.050.000 
22 Karachi Pakistán 11.800.000(1) 
23 Teherán - Karaj Irán 10.800.000 
24 Estambul Turquía 10.200.000 
25 Área metropolitana de París Francia 9.850.000 
26 Chicago - Gary Estados Unidos 9.650.000


----------



## AdrianSN (Nov 29, 2007)

Source: http://www.citymayors.com/statistics/urban_2006_1.html

Largest cities and urban areas in 2006 (1 to 100)

Rank	City/Urban area Country Population in 2006
(millions)
1 Tokyo Japan 35.53
2 Mexico City Mexico 19.24
3 Mumbai (Bombay) India 18.84
4 New York USA 18.65
5 São Paulo Brazil 18.61
6 Delhi India 16.00
7 Calcutta India 14.57
8 Jakarta Indonesia 13.67
9 Buenos Aires Argentina 13.52
10 Dhaka Bangladesh 13.09
11 Shanghai China 12.63
12 Los Angeles USA 12.22
13 Karachi Pakistan 12.20
14 Lagos Nigeria 11.70
15 Rio de Janeiro Brazil 11.62
16 Osaka, Kobe Japan 11.32
17 Cairo Egypt 11.29
18 Beijing China 10.85
19 Moscow Russia 10.82
20 Metro Manila Philippines 10.80


----------

